# eat dinner



## poireau

Hello 

can you say:

J'ai mange le diner.?

to say "I at dinner"



Moderator note : Two threads with virtually identical opening posts were merged.  This means that the flow of the posts in this thread does not seem very smooth.


----------



## tilt

_Manger le dîner_ sounds odd.
The usual way to say it is _*prendre *le dîner_ (_le_ being often replaced by a possessive adjective like _son_) or, even better, just _dîner_, as a verb.


----------



## LARSAY

_Diner, _like _déjeuner, _is both a verb and a noun, so, I *ate *diner would be just _j'ai diné_.You would add the verb_ manger_ only in expressions such _as elle a mangé mon diner_ (she ate my diner)


----------



## poireau

so "manger le diner" is incorrect?


----------



## Micia93

yes, totally poireau !
you can "manger des radis, un steak ..." but dîner is the generic term, abstract in a way
so either : "j'ai dîné" or "j'ai mangé"


----------



## Isis34

Hello Poireau,

You can say: "Dîner" (its a verb on its own) or perhaps "prendre le dîner", but it doesn't sound very natural (it is rather an old way to say it, or written language).


----------



## Missrapunzel

Isis34 said:


> You can say: "Dîner" (its a verb on its own) or perhaps "prendre le dîner", but it doesn't sound very natural (it is rather an old way to say it, or written language).


I quite agree with Isis.
_Prendre le dîner 
Dîner_ 
But _Manger le dîner_


----------



## Djayek

_Dîner _ok, but I never said  "_Prendre le dîner"..._


----------



## tilt

Djayek said:


> _Dîner _ok, but I never said  "_Prendre le dîner"..._


_J'ai pris mon dîner/(petit-)déjeuner/souper/goûter/repas à 8 heures._
Doesn't it sound proper French to you?


----------



## Djayek

tilt said:


> _J'ai pris mon dîner/(petit-)déjeuner/souper/goûter/repas à 8 heures._
> Doesn't it sound proper French to you?



That's right. What wasn't sound french to me was "le". For example "Tu as pris le _dîner _à 8 heures" is a form I never used.


----------



## wildan1

Poireau, the discussion is about European French. _J'ai dîné_ in Canada can mean _I ate lunch_. I ate dinner would be _j'ai soupé_. 

We used to do a parallel thing in the US, at least in the country (dinner at noon and supper in the evening. You still often hear _dinner_ called _supper _in the Southern US. But it usually means a simpler meal than a dinner.)


----------



## Micia93

Djayek said:


> That's right. What wasn't sound french to me was "le". For example "Tu as pris le _dîner _à 8 heures" is a form I never used.


 
Désolée Tilt, je suis encore d'accord avec Djayek ! 
"prendre son dîner" OK, mais "prendre le dîner" non


----------



## itka

wildan1 said:


> Poireau, the discussion is about European French. _J'ai dîné_ in Canada can mean _I ate lunch_. I ate dinner would be _j'ai soupé_.
> 
> We used to do a parallel thing in the US, at least in the country (dinner at noon and supper in the evening. You still often hear _dinner_ called _supper _in the Southern US. But it usually means a simpler meal than a dinner.)



It's nearly the same in South France. 
In standard french, you say : j'ai pris mon petit-déjeuner (7 am), j'ai déjeuné (1 pm) j'ai dîné (8 pm)
But in South France, you can hear : j'ai pris mon petit-déjeuner (7am), j'ai dîné (1 pm) j'ai soupé (8 pm)...


----------



## tilt

Micia93 said:


> Désolée Tilt, je suis encore d'accord avec Djayek !
> "prendre son dîner" OK, mais "prendre le dîner" non


Few hits, found on the net:
- Après mon départ, sa sœur voulut rentrer  chez elle pour *prendre le dîner.
- *L'hôtel est doté d'une terrasse tranquille où vous pourrez *prendre le dîner* en plein  air.
- Arrivée en fin de journée à la Ferme de la tasse (possibilité de *prendre le dîner* en option).
- Girish nous a invités à *prendre le dîner* avec lui.
- L’après-midi, vous participez à une brève visite de la ville avant de *prendre le* *dîner* et de passer la nuit à Bucarest.
- Puis nous reviendrons *prendre le dîner* et nous reposer.
- Poursuivez vers Hongsa afin de *prendre le dîner*.
- Une demi-heure plus tard, une annonce retentit pour inviter les pensionnaires à *prendre le dîner*.
- Libre accès à tout avec pour seule obligation celle de *prendre le dîner* à l'hôtel.

Do I need to continue?


----------



## Micia93

D'accord Tilt,
de cette manière informelle OK
je m'incline


----------



## Djayek

tilt said:


> Few hits, found on the net:
> - Après mon départ, sa sœur voulut rentrer  chez elle pour *prendre le dîner.
> - *L'hôtel est doté d'une terrasse tranquille où vous pourrez *prendre le dîner* en plein  air.
> - Arrivée en fin de journée à la Ferme de la tasse (possibilité de *prendre le dîner* en option).
> - Girish nous a invités à *prendre le dîner* avec lui.
> - L’après-midi, vous participez à une brève visite de la ville avant de *prendre le* *dîner* et de passer la nuit à Bucarest.
> - Puis nous reviendrons *prendre le dîner* et nous reposer.
> - Poursuivez vers Hongsa afin de *prendre le dîner*.
> - Une demi-heure plus tard, une annonce retentit pour inviter les pensionnaires à *prendre le dîner*.
> - Libre accès à tout avec pour seule obligation celle de *prendre le dîner* à l'hôtel.
> 
> Do I need to continue?



I think we are not using this forum to stuggle with each other, and to know who is the one who speaks the best french. We all speak french but we can use different languages. What we have to do is giving our opinion if we have one. Yes you said it, you use the article "le". I don't. The objective is to find the most understandable sentence, the most common way of saying it. If two of us never used the article "le", we should think about a way we all agree with.


----------



## tilt

Djayek said:


> I think we are not using this forum to stuggle with each other, and to know who is the one who speaks the best french. We all speak french but we can use different languages. What we have to do is giving our opinion if we have one. Yes you said it, you use the article "le". I don't. The objective is to find the most understandable sentence, the most common way of saying it. If two of us never used the article "le", we should think about a way we all agree with.


I totally agree.
I just wanted to illustrate that my suggestions are proper and common French, even if some people happen not to use them.


----------



## poireau

Thank you very much for all your lingusitic help!!  It is very interesting.

To make it easier on all, it is worth noting that the main question is whether "Manger le diner" is incorrect.

Merci!


----------



## Topsie

itka said:


> It's nearly the same in South France.
> In standard french, you say : j'ai pris mon petit-déjeuner (7 am), j'ai déjeuné (1 pm) j'ai dîné (8 pm)
> But in South France, you can hear : j'ai pris mon petit-déjeuner (7am), j'ai dîné (1 pm) j'ai soupé (8 pm)...



In English too, some people say "dinner" instead of "lunch" for the midday meal, especially when talking about "Christmas Dinner" or "School dinners"!


----------



## poireau

I think we are diverging from the main question.

Can I say:
"Je mange le..."
IN 
"je mange le petit-jeuner"
Je mange le dejeuner"
Je mange le diner"
Je mange le souper"
Merci


----------



## gambit2099

> "je mange le petit-jeuner"
> Je mange le dejeuner"
> Je mange le diner"
> Je mange le souper"



Je prends le petit déjeuner, 
je déjeune, 
je vais dîner,
je vais souper.

We can't say "je mange le dîner" but you can say "je vais dîner".


----------



## veryshy

Nous savons que le petit déjeuner, le déjeuner, le diner...sont des repas, donc mangeables!Nous utilisons donc le verbe manger pour préciser les composants du repas ! Si non, on dit prendre, ou les verbes déjeuner, diner.....!
My two cents ! Merci.


----------



## Micia93

in no way, you can say :
"je mange le dîner / déjeuner / dîner ....
it's unproper and bad french


----------



## Missrapunzel

Missrapunzel said:


> I quite agree with Isis.
> _Prendre le dîner
> Dîner_
> But _Manger le dîner_





poireau said:


> Can I say:
> "Je mange le..."
> IN
> "je mange le petit-déjeuner"
> Je mange le d*é*jeuner"
> Je mange le *dî*ner"
> Je mange le souper"
> Merci


I don't think we are diverging, poireau. See my previous post. 

My suggestion is to replace "_je mange_" by "_je prends_" in all the examples you gave above.
-> _Je prends le petit-déjeuner, je prends le déjeuner...._
It is even more natural to say:
-> _Je prends mon petit-déjeuner, je prends mon déjeuner...._


----------



## Guy LM

Bonjour Poireau,
Pour revenir à tes dernières questions, je dis préférentiellement 'je mange *mon* petit-déjeuner', lorsque par exemple une personne me téléphone à ce moment là. Personnellement, je l'utilise rarement au présent, plus au passé ou au futur en précisant ce que je mange à ce moment (par ex., j'ai mangé des croissants au petit déjeuner). 
Je ne voudrais pas revenir sur des différences régionales mais en Belgique, nous déjeunons au matin (*dé* jeuner veut bien dire arrêter de jeuner > petit-déjeuner est vide de sens, sans vouloir irriter nos amis français), nous dînons à midi et nous soupons le soir. Je crois que le déplacement des termes en France est relativement récent car à l'époque de Louis XIV, on parlait bien des déjeuners, dîners et soupers du Roi aux heures 'belges' (et québécoises ???).


----------



## tilt

Guy LM said:


> Je crois que le déplacement des termes en France est relativement récent car à l'époque de Louis XIV, on parlait bien des déjeuners, dîners et soupers du Roi aux heures 'belges' (et québécoises ???).


L'expression _petit-déjeuner_ vient justement de l'époque de Louis XIV. Les gens de la cour étaient tenus, à cette époque, d'attendre que le roi ait déjeuné pour en faire autant. Or Louis XIV était un lève tard, et prenait souvent son premier repas à l'heure du dîner !
L'habitude a été prise alors, de prendre le _déjeuner _à midi, pour respecter l'étiquette, et de patienter avec un _petit déjeuner_ en début de matinée.


----------



## Micia93




----------



## Guy LM

tilt said:


> L'expression _petit-déjeuner_ vient justement de l'époque de Louis XIV. Les gens de la cour étaient tenus, à cette époque, d'attendre que le roi ait déjeuné pour en faire autant. Or Louis XIV était un lève tard, et prenait souvent son premier repas à l'heure du dîner !
> L'habitude a été prise alors, de prendre le _déjeuner _à midi, pour respecter l'étiquette, et de patienter avec un _petit déjeuner_ en début de matinée.



Un tout grand merci Tilt pour cette explication (la première valable malgré de nombreuses années à vivre en France). 
Mais il est alors tout-à-fait compréhensible que les peuples n'ayant pas eu un roi aussi lève-tard (ce qui ne l'a pas empêché d'avoir fait tant pour la France et pour l'Histoire) n'aient pas à décaler pour lui des termes aussi évidents.  Je suis curieux de savoir ce que les autres pays francophones utilisent comme termes ... (appel à nos amis suisses, québécois et autres).


----------



## Minizyl

Le petit-déjeuner n'est pas plus absurde que le souper, au cours duquel je ne pense pas que les Belges se contentent de soupe. Le vocabulaire a ses origines qui sont parfois surprenantes mais jamais totalement dénuées de sens.


----------



## tilt

Minizyl said:


> Le petit-déjeuner n'est pas plus absurde que le souper, au cours duquel je ne pense pas que les Belges se contentent de soupe. Le vocabulaire a ses origines qui sont parfois surprenantes mais jamais totalement dénuées de sens.


Étymologiquement parlant, on ne peut _déjeuner_, c'est à dire rompre le jeûne (de la nuit), qu'une seule fois, lors du premier repas de la journée. Prendre le déjeuner après le petit-déjeuner a donc quelque chose de contradictoire.
Par contre la soupe a longtemps été le principal, sinon le seul, ingrédient du souper. Le second mot me semble donc bien moins usurpé que le premier.

Ceci dit, il est vrai que toutes les bizarreries du langage ont une raison d'être, fut-elle mauvaise !


----------



## zapspan

Along the same lines, I asked students on a quiz to come up with two "commands" that they could give a child (they are practising l'impératif), and some of them said things like "Mange ton dîner" or "Mange tes carottes", which seem like direct translations from English (Eat your dinner!  Eat your carrots!, which are normal in English) and probably not natural French.  What would a native French speaker tell a child who is not eating his or her dinner in order to get him or her to eat the food?  I'm especially looking for a command form.  Could one just say "Mange" ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tchoubi

Mange ton assiette ! 
Just "Mange" is also fine.


----------



## zapspan

Merci bien de votre réponse, Tchoubi.  (...)


----------

